# Leif groomed... Olga Seminar



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Olga knows her stuff and Leif is stunning although his tail is docked pretty short


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Yup! tail is very short BUT one can't choose the tail when getting a dog out of Rescue. I love the German on him & he can pull off the tail with this trim. Olga was wonderful & had a great time scissoring Leif with her walking about & learning from all the other groomers.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

He looks great! I will have to attend a poodle seminar some day. I tried to put some kind of style on a toy poodle today (I say "some kind" cause I couldn't decide if it was more German or Modern??), and I had no idea what I was doing lol. His hair wasn't too great so was a headache to scissor (flimsy puppy hair).


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He looks great to me!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

He looks awesome!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Leif is one poodle I like in the German trim. He really pulls it off! Simply amazing.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Very nice! Just out of curiosity, why has the front of the hindleg been taken in so much (or is this what you mean by tapering)? I might be remembering incorrectly, but I thought you had spent quite a bit of time growing him into this clip for competition. Is the German changing in that respect or was it for a specific purpose?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I guess I timed out & so my reply didn't post. I learned a great deal at Olga's seminar. Each Spoo body is treated slightly differently depending on the dogs, bone, conformation, faults & great points. Leif is in Full feet & so his legs down by the feet are very taken in to make it look like he is standing on his toes. Olga gave us a great article on the Euro T Clip 60 & the oringinal version called for the hock down to look like an upside down triangle. I also learned that for competition the inside hind leg hair cannot touch. I think my front legs & chest need to be taken in slightly to balance out the rear. Leif is done mostly in a "0" on his body with longer towards the withers & less over hips to make a straight topline. Leif is thin & fine boned so that was accentuated. My friends Spoo that is slightly heavy was done in a #2 SOC & a Spoo that was what I call overweight was done in a #5 body while the legs, crest, chest & TK are accentuated.

@Tokipoke- I learned that the Modern & the German are the same clip but just the shaved ears & scissored down tail is a variation. In the article handed out it had pictures of full feathered ears & a scissored tail. So, one learns something new everyday.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Ha! I KNEW the modern and German must be the same! I adore them both and love the more exaggerated Euro versions of both. I'm curious what blade is used on the ears for the German?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

3dogs said:


> @Tokipoke- I learned that the Modern & the German are the same clip but just the shaved ears & scissored down tail is a variation. In the article handed out it had pictures of full feathered ears & a scissored tail. So, one learns something new everyday.


I knew it!!! I kept studying different pictures over and over again... trying to see what the difference was. I love the overstylized Euro German trim. I believe the ears are done with a 5? Does the blade for the ears depend on the dog? I know people use 7 for the tail. I guess this also depends on the tailset.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I think ear and tail length is personal preference on the German, or what looks best on each dog as well. I personally like them both totally smooth #10 to #40!  I've seen them done with a #4 or #5, and the tail scissored in a carrot shape, terrier fashion as well.

With the tail I think the set is important. A good, high tail set will look fine shaved, or very short #7. If it's low-set, or the rear is shaped wrong, it helps to be able to leave some length on the top of the tail base to disguise it.

I'll be putting Albi into a German this spring, after I do her like a Bedlington in a couple of weeks (still growing in her nose/stop). Her tail set/topline is odd, so I'll just have to see what works. But I love her ear shape and set, so they're going naked!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

The ears & tail are dependent on your personal preferene BUT the original usually states that the what you use on the ears you use on the tail. Yes, it depends on tail set. A nice tail set & length of tail you can go naked, a short tail with bad set (Leif), I leave longer on the front & into his back a V but the V is filled with hair. 

I will post some pictures of the German with different ear & tail length, as well as Modern of a groomer that has taken home plenty of 1st & on Groom Team USA. Look at the body structure of the dog & see the differences as well as what is the same (angles, hair left, hair removed).


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Now the Modern of 2 1st place groom jobs but different structured Poodles in the Modern.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Handsome leif.

don't get why someone needed to snark about tail length. you were showing the groom job you did! which in my amateur eye is smashing!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

3dogs said:


> Now the Modern of 2 1st place groom jobs but different structured Poodles in the Modern.


Wow, these two look AMAZING as I love the long, flowing ears.  Great job.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i love the modern.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Just to clarify I only groomed Leif. 
Veronica who is on Groom Team USA & I highly admire in the Poodle grooming has taken home the 1st in the 2 Modern Styles & the Mini & Black Spoo. 
Kristina D- has the Black Spoo at the Olga Seminar & my boy Leif is in the background. I would love to scissor like any of the tops. Working on it but being in the Entry level I learn from everyone.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

All very nice grooms! I wish I could scissor half as well.

I'm starting to see how I need to really tighten up the front of the foreleg on Albi to square her up a lot better. I was always told _never_ to take the front of the leg shorter than the back of it, but my dog is an inch too long in the body and always looks it no matter what I do.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

lavillerose said:


> All very nice grooms! I wish I could scissor half as well.
> 
> I'm starting to see how I need to really tighten up the front of the foreleg on Albi to square her up a lot better. I was always told _never_ to take the front of the leg shorter than the back of it, but my dog is an inch too long in the body and always looks it no matter what I do.


I've seen your work on here and you scissor _*very *_well. :adore:


----------

